# security clearance/ Government approval



## Scorleo (May 13, 2014)

I am a physician from USA. I have been offered a job in a government hospital in Abu Dhabi. After I got my Abu dhabi license, my file has been sent for final government approval. It has been 3 months. How long it usually takes to get the final job approval Abu dhabi?


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Scorleo said:


> I am a physician from USA. I have been offered a job in a government hospital in Abu Dhabi. After I got my Abu dhabi license, my file has been sent for final government approval. It has been 3 months. How long it usually takes to get the final job approval Abu dhabi?


this is a not very helpful answer but I suggest you look at any number of similar threads onthis forum and you will see that there is no answer to your question. It will take as long as it takes.


----------



## killerA (Feb 10, 2014)

Scorleo said:


> I am a physician from USA. I have been offered a job in a government hospital in Abu Dhabi. After I got my Abu dhabi license, my file has been sent for final government approval. It has been 3 months. How long it usually takes to get the final job approval Abu dhabi?


The best answer I have read is how long is a piece of string


----------

